# Really cheap jig knobs ...



## saunderl (Mar 4, 2012)

I figure that most of you already know about this, but just to make sure:

I found a place that sells knobs for socket head cap screws and hex head cap screws really cheap (like 11 cents a piece for the small ones).

Shipping was $7.25 so I kept increasing my order till it went to $8 then removed my last increase.

I got 95 knobs for just under $31 dollars. That should last me awhile!

http://www.non-ferrousfastener.com/categories.php?cat=56


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks. I was paying a buck for round nobs but they included the bolt. It was a nice knob and I got them from McMaster Carr. However, I sure check on these.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the post! ;-) Great source.


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

I bought a bunch of golf balls at the local flea market and drill a hole, use a threaded insert and there you have it. A nice solid knob for many uses.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

thanks for the links guys.


----------

